# Applying to be a Medical Technician



## jacchica88

Hi, I am in the process of applying full time to the CF as a Medical Technician, I recently handed in my application and this Monday I'll be handing in the rest of my paper work, I am graduating from a Bachelor in Health Sciences (Honors) specialized in Kinesiology. I was wondering if anyone knows my chances of getting a position to be a medical technician with the CF?

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe

If you get the required score on the CFAT, get through the medical, background check, etc and meet all the requirements, your chances are as good as anyone else.


----------



## Tetragrammaton

;D


----------



## jacchica88

Hey PMedMoe, thanks for the quick answer, one more question, do you know after I complete the application, how long it takes for them to make a decision? and also, do you have any idea if there is a BMQ course starting any time soon? like this summer or anything like that?

Thanks


----------



## medicineman

All that is something you have to discuss with the Recruiting Centre.

MM


----------



## jacchica88

Thanks Medicineman, I'll be sure to ask them on Monday when I stop by to finish up my application


----------



## matthewpayie

Do you know after I complete the application, how long it takes for them to make a decision?

In my situation, after applying in December, i have still not received an offer for this fiscal year however, i was told that i have been selected for my trade (Med Tech). 

I'm hoping I will be sent to BMQ no later then August. Fingers crossed.

Prepare yourself to wait patiently for there are many variables that will determine the length of your application process.

Cheers.


----------



## medicineman

See Reply#4.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe

Reply #4 and this thread:  Timings - Estimated times for _____________________


----------



## jacchica88

Thanks everyone for the quick responses, hopefully I have no problems getting in.


----------



## galgal23

they told me there are no more positions available for MT...


----------



## Armymedic

They are full of poo...

There are no positions right now. Find out when they open and apply again. (Because there is a backlog in the training system, thanks to the JIBC strike).

Pity you dont speak French


----------



## Rafterman1

SFB said:
			
		

> (Because there is a backlog in the training system, thanks to the JIBC strike).



The JIBC was never on strike, it was the BCAS Paramedic work force (CUPE 873) on strike.  The union considered student practicum non-essential.  Precepting is slowly starting again.


----------



## mariomike

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> The JIBC was never on strike, it was the BCAS Paramedic work force (CUPE 873) on strike.  The union considered student practicum non-essential.  Precepting is slowly starting again.



Looks like the red-headed orphans of the west won't be CUPE's problEMS  much longer:
http://apbc.ca/preleases/20100331cupe.pdf
( I suspect that, privately, CUPE National is breathing a sigh of relief. The headache of representing Paramedics is not worth the dues collected. So I have been told, off the record. )

"The government decided against creating a bargaining unit specifically for paramedics."
Paramedics will get that when ( you know where ) freezes over. Police and fire have their own Separate Bargaining Units SBU's.   

BCAS: "PARAMEDICS ROLE TO BE EXPANDED AND ENHANCED":
http://www2.news.gov.bc.ca/news_releases_2009-2013/2010HSERV0025-000443.htm

"particularly in rural and remote areas"
"especially in rural and remote areas"
As much as we would prefer to hang around inside with the nurses, Paramedics in the city do not have time "to be expanded and enhanced". If Vancouver is anything like here, they probably stack calls. They call it high-performance EMS, or System Status Management SSM. It is measured by Unit Hour Utilization UHU: Transports/ Available UH
When the ambulance is not on a call, they want it on mobile deployment at "Walk and Don't Walk" to eliminate the "Chute Time". That's the official term for it and spelling. Like a racehorse in the chute, riders already in their saddles, just waiting for the radio spur.

"paving the way for the introduction of ‘treat and release’. Under ‘treat and release’, a paramedic called to a scene could assess a patient(s), provide appropriate treatment and advise of follow-up care instead of having to transport the patient to the emergency department."

"Treat and Release" is a relatively new term from the U.S. From what I understand, it means you get a bill, even though you refused to go. Even if someone else called the Paramedics. As it is now, "No patient carried = no charge."
California: "Treat and release (assessment) $150". You hear the term treat and Release most often associated with "Fire based EMS".
http://www.carlsbadca.gov/services/departments/finance/Pages/fees-billing.aspx
The number of "Treat and Releases" at SARS-Stock ( 2003) , or Papal visits ( 1984 and 2002 ), was staggering. 

This is the interesting part:
"The new approach was based in part on a month-long consultation on options for new service delivery models identified in a report that looked at three options: closer integration within the health system, closer integration with other emergency service providers and opportunities for private-sector service delivery."

They managed to squeeze the word "integration" twice into one sentence. That is a powerful, positive sounding, word. Especially when compared to its opposite. 
Below is the "service delivery model" I served under. It went into effect on 1 Jan 1967. I hope it never changes:
"The service is operated directly as a branch of the municipal government as an *independent*, third-service option provider, which means that the service is funded by the municipal tax base, and operates in much the same manner as any other municipal department, such as the police or fire department, *but retains its complete independence from all other departments*."
( Bolding mine. )



			
				Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Time to get out of BC.



That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Rafterman1

mariomike said:
			
		

> Looks like the red-headed orphans of the west won't be CUPE's problEMS  much longer:
> http://apbc.ca/preleases/20100331cupe.pdf
> 
> "PARAMEDICS ROLE TO BE EXPANDED AND ENHANCED":
> http://www2.news.gov.bc.ca/news_releases_2009-2013/2010HSERV0025-000443.htm



Healthcare in BC is so short staffed that the BC Liberals had to resort to this and they created this situation. $150 million to replace BC places roof, hosting the olympics BUT no money for healthcare and education. Go figure.   Personally, I didnt become a Paramedic in BC to work in a nursing home/care aid facility.  If I wanted to, I would have went to school for LPN or Nurse.  Time to get out of BC.


----------



## cn

SFB said:
			
		

> Find out when they open and apply again.



How would one find that out?

I was told the same thing about all Med Tech openings being full already, and was told by the RC that they won't know when it will reopen..  Or are you just saying it's just a waiting game until they say its reopen and then to apply then? 

Just a sidebar as well; I thought MT was an 'in demand' trade?  With it being closed already, it would seem supply is exceeding demand  :


----------



## aesop081

cn said:
			
		

> Just a sidebar as well; I thought MT was an 'in demand' trade?  With it being closed already, it would seem supply is exceeding demand  :



The point of being an "in demand" trade is that the CF wants to fill vacancies as fast as possible. Its stands to reason that eventualy those vacancies will be filled by the focused effort. I'm not sure what your " : " is about.......


----------



## MedTechStudent

cn said:
			
		

> With it being closed already



What do you mean "already"?  It was a red trade when I applied/got into it and that was over two years ago.  Most likely a while before that too.

Personally a didn't know it was closed, but I'm not surprised.  As for it re-opening, I would assume like any other closed trade...it'll open when it opens.

Good luck,
Kyle


----------



## cn

oops, I meant  not :.... musta hit colon twice

I wrote "already" just because, from my understanding, trades opened at the begining of April and it seemed to close rather quickly.  Either way, the wait begins.


----------



## PMedMoe

cn said:
			
		

> I wrote "already" just because, from my understanding, trades opened at the begining of April and it seemed to close rather quickly.  Either way, the wait begins.



They probably had people already enrolled and done BMQ waiting on PAT Platoon for their QL3 courses.  They can only put so many people through at a time.


----------



## BorderMedic

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum, but have enjoyed reading it very much, as for Med Tech trad being closed I went into the RC just before April 1st, and was told that there will be only one opening for NCM Med Tech. The recruiter even showed me a list with all trade openings.   BUT he did also show me 28 available spots for Med Tech's going through the NCM-SEP program. I just wrote my CFAT yesterday and scored high enough for Med Tech, My medical is scheduled for May 11/2010. So my advice is to get acceptance into one of the recognized colleges and go back to the RC, there should be plenty of spots open through this path.


----------



## mariomike

BorderMedic said:
			
		

> So my advice is to get acceptance into one of the recognized colleges and go back to the RC, there should be plenty of spots open through this path.



It also depends on the number of spots open on the Paramedic programs. I called Humber College late last year and was told that every year they have 2,500 applicants for the four semester ( Ontario ) Paramedic Diploma Program, but only 70 positions.:
http://www.humber.ca/program/07651


----------



## MedTechStudent

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They probably had people already enrolled and done BMQ waiting on PAT Platoon for their QL3 courses.  They can only put so many people through at a time.



You bet your bum they did.  With the Paramedic strike here in BC they even stopped running the Clinical QL3 portion at CFMSS (or whatever its called now I know it changed to something longer), so when JIBC got back under way it also kickstarted the Clinical portion back into gear.  But yes there was a considerable backlog.  Even out here at the JI, there is our Course doing our on-car right now in Winnipeg/BC, two other courses running at the JI School, and a *third* course coming out to start some time in May.  Needless to say its a little crowded here right now!


----------



## BorderMedic

I wasn't trying to imply it was easy to just go and get an acceptance letter into a paramedic college, just saying that even though the NCM trade may be closed that there were plenty of spots open to NCM-SEP eligible people. 

That being said you you have only checked one college? Public colleges fill up very fast, may I suggest a private one?

CTS Canadian Career College offers a 1 year accelerated AEMCA recognized paramedic program, they have 3 campuses  and they are recognized by the NCM-SEP program. Being private they fill up slower and can start a program whenever they have enough people.

Just a thought.....


----------



## mariomike

BorderMedic said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to imply it was easy to just go and get an acceptance letter into a paramedic college, just saying that even though the NCM trade may be closed that there were plenty of spots open to NCM-SEP eligible people.
> That being said you you have only checked one college? Public colleges fill up very fast, may I suggest a private one?
> CTS Canadian Career College offers a 1 year accelerated AEMCA recognized paramedic program, they have 3 campuses  and they are recognized by the NCM-SEP program. Being private they fill up slower and can start a program whenever they have enough people.



Hello Bordermedic. 
I called the associate dean of paramedicine at Humber College today. I have known her husband for many years. As high as it sounds, she re-confirmed the applicant to student ratio at Humber.
I then called CTS:
http://www.ctsccc.com/campus/ppcp.htm
The admissions & employment counselor confirmed they have NCM-SEP students. I forgot to ask her about the applicant to student ratio. It sounds like you may be in Ontario. If so, here is a list of PCP programs:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/schools.html


----------



## BorderMedic

I already have my acceptance to CTS, and I am currently awaiting my CF interview. The applicant to student ratio at CTS is much lower, and last I checked they still had space. Isn't Humber in Ontario?


----------



## mariomike

BorderMedic said:
			
		

> I already have my acceptance to CTS, and I am currently awaiting my CF interview. The applicant to student ratio at CTS is much lower, and last I checked they still had space. Isn't Humber in Ontario?



Congratulations. I did not know you were that far along in the process. 
Yes, Humber College is in North Etobicoke.
I checked your profile. I see you trained in Michigan. I wish there was North American standardization in the profession for labour mobility:
"While most Canadians can now benefit from full labour mobility, there are a small number of professions for which additional requirements are needed when moving to another province and/or territory. These exceptions have been established as necessary to meet a legitimate objective, such as the protection of public health or safety.:
http://www.actionplan.gc.ca/eng/media.asp?id=2517


----------



## BorderMedic

Thank you, 

But if you are willing to relocate I would definitely check out CTS. They have a Sudbury, Barrie, and North Bay campus.


----------



## nick_the_guy

cn said:
			
		

> How would one find that out?
> 
> I was told the same thing about all Med Tech openings being full already, and was told by the RC that they won't know when it will reopen..  Or are you just saying it's just a waiting game until they say its reopen and then to apply then?
> 
> Just a sidebar as well; I thought MT was an 'in demand' trade?  With it being closed already, it would seem supply is exceeding demand  :



One of the CF recruiters told me that the CF recruiting website is outdated and that the recruiters have no control over the content. I specifically asked about the "In Demand" trades and they said the best thing to do is to ask them for updates as the website was wrong. I was also told to check for openings...on my initial inquiry, I was told Logistics Officer and Health Care Administrator Office was closed. On my follow-up email a few days later, Logistics was open again. Next reply, it's closed again! He said that there were a number of applications in the queue so the best thing to do was to apply and hope for the next round of opeings (which they could not forecast).


----------



## BorderMedic

mariomike said:
			
		

> I checked your profile. I see you trained in Michigan. I wish there was North American standardization in the profession for labour mobility:
> "While most Canadians can now benefit from full labour mobility, there are a small number of professions for which additional requirements are needed when moving to another province and/or territory. These exceptions have been established as necessary to meet a legitimate objective, such as the protection of public health or safety.:
> http://www.actionplan.gc.ca/eng/media.asp?id=2517



I could not agree more, I am not a big fan of how every province has its own standards and rules to abide by I wish the transition from one province/country to another was a little smoother. And although you can go from a US EMT-P (Paramedic) to a PCP in Ontario its not an easy process. Ontario does recognize the NREMT, but you still have to jump through a ton of hoops to get licensed.

I am also not a fan of how much the scope of work changes depending on the area you are in, like in my little town the PCP's can't even start a line, but they can in bigger cities. Meanwhile in Michigan an EMT-P can perform an RSI, among other cool things. Humans are built the same no matter where they are, it would be nice if the rules reflected it.


----------



## mariomike

Good luck on your Paramedic program, Bordermedic.
I hope you keep us posted on your progress towards becoming a Medical Technician.
This is our Paramedic guide. You may find it helpful:
http://www.socpc.ca/newdirectives/Toronto%20Medical%20Directives%202009.pdf

P.S. I was reading your blog. Lots of good stuff in there!


----------



## BorderMedic

mariomike said:
			
		

> This is the Paramedic guide from the Base Hospital that we work with. You may find it helpful:
> http://www.socpc.ca/newdirectives/Toronto%20Medical%20Directives%202009.pdf
> 
> P.S. I was reading your blog. Lots of good stuff in there!



Well thank you kindly  Mariomike, I took a quick look at it and noticed some differences with the cardiac arrest section. In the states (at least in Michigan) they can use adult pads on a 1-8yo as long as you put one of the pads on the PT's chest and the other directly opposite on the back. Also they always stop rolling with loss of vitals and start a 30min clock if I recall, not that that rule is always followed.

Oh and I appreciate you checking out my blog, I started that blog just as randomly as I started my medical career. I haven't paid it much attention lately I but will be getting back to it soon enough. I have a motorcycle race to medic for this weekend!


----------



## MtlJuan

i applied for med tech around september last year, got a call around may saying i was in, and i start my training at st jean oct 2nd. cant wait


----------



## sean m

HI,

I recently finished my program, sent in my application for studying to be a paramedic and got it. I went to the recruitment center, and what the person gave me what to do in order to become a medical technician. Is there no such thing as medic in the canadian forces only medical technician?


----------



## aesop081

sean m said:
			
		

> Is there no such thing as medic in the canadian forces only medical technician?



 :brickwall:

You again.........


----------



## Armymedic

Sorry to crush your dreams, but Med Tech is one of several Regular Force trades which do not allow you to OT to HUMINT.


----------



## medicineman

Medic = Medical Technician.

MM


----------



## BorderMedic

Hey Mariomike, I was finally given an offer for Army Med Tech, which I promptly accepted, but when I went to swear in, they told me it would be for a Navy Med Tech instead and that I could have a few minutes to think about it, but if I didn't take it I was SOL, cause they were not taking any more Med Techs and probably not any next year either.

So I accepted it for what it was and was sworn in, I just started my medic training on Monday, I will do my best to update on here, and if I get a minute the blog as well. 

I am also looking into changing my element to army at some point, I realize it doesn't change much for Med Techs, but I did always want to be army, and still would like to be some day.


----------



## Rafterman1

BorderMedic said:
			
		

> I was finally given an offer for Army Med Tech, which I promptly accepted, but when I went to swear in, they told me it would be for a Navy Med Tech instead and that I could have a few minutes to think about it, but if I didn't take it I was SOL, cause they were not taking any more Med Techs and probably not any next year either.



You got me thinking a mile a minute right now. I asked for Army on the app and during the interview.  I wonder if I am going into the Navy aswell for Med Tech if your right about the landforce not taking anymore.


----------



## BorderMedic

Your's is probably okay, either way if you accepted an offer your going as something, and nothing has openings anymore, which is why I had to take navy or nothing. They told me that by the time they got things sorted out army was full so they just switched me to navy, but didnt call me to let me know, and I couldn't switch cause all three are full. But like I said it doesn't change much for Med Techs anyway. Just personal preference really.


----------



## Rafterman1

Well I have emailed my file manager.  Should find out tomorrow which element I was choosen for.   Thanks for posting that.


----------



## PMedMoe

Keep in mind, the element thing is usually just a numbers game.  I know several "Army" Med Techs posted to ship and "Navy" Med Techs posted to field units (or otherwise).

Most people have not had a big problem with changing elements a few years down the road.


----------



## mariomike

BorderMedic said:
			
		

> Hey Mariomike, I was finally given an offer for Army Med Tech, which I promptly accepted, but when I went to swear in, they told me it would be for a Navy Med Tech instead and that I could have a few minutes to think about it, but if I didn't take it I was SOL, cause they were not taking any more Med Techs and probably not any next year either.
> 
> So I accepted it for what it was and was sworn in, I just started my medic training on Monday, I will do my best to update on here, and if I get a minute the blog as well.



That is wonderful news, BorderMedic! I wanted to know how things were going with your career, but was hesitant to ask, because, for a while there, the situation did not appear favourable.
Thanks for the update, please do keep us posted. You and Rafterman and the others have great careers to look forward to.


----------



## RubberTree

Bordermedic...
If it makes you feel any better, I work on a navy base surrounded by army medics, navy medics and airforce medics. The only difference I can see is the colour of their nametapes, berets and epaulets.


----------



## BorderMedic

Yes I understand, that in particular to the Med Tech trade it really doesn't make a difference which element you are from, for me its just that I always wanted to be in the army, and accepted an offer to be in the army, and then they switched it on me, about 20min before I was about to swear in. And I also understand that after a while I can switch it, and who knows at that point I may not care at all, it was really just more of an annoyance at the time.

First and foremost I want to be a Med Tech, and I'm on my way to that, I can worry about the other stuff later,


----------

